# Right temperature?



## hufflepuff_hedgehog (Oct 7, 2018)

hi, still thinking about getting a hedgehog, it might take a bit since I need to ask a few questions on here first. 

Anyway, I was wondering if anybody knows what temperature a hedgie can live in? Just checking because I live in England and as you know the weather is a bit crazy here and I don't want the little guy to get too cold or too warm.

Still thinking if I should have him inside or out as well because if it was inside, I could turn it to the temperature it would need and have it in sight, however having it outdoors means that it is free as it is an outdoors animal.

btw thanks so much for all the replies on my last post - really helpful. And thank you if you can reply to this one too.

hufflepuff hedgehog


----------



## Kaito the Hedgehog (Oct 11, 2018)

What kind of hedgehog? African Pigmy? If sooo.....


The comfortable range is typically 22C to 28C. Every hedgehog i has a preferred range; and they let you know through body language if its too warm.


With a 100-150W ceramic heating element and a thermostat control unit; you'll always guarantee a perfect temperature with minimal fluctuations.


I have no experience with outdoor hedgehogs; but considering the average climate there and the "preferred" temperature ranges for hedgehogs, they dont seem to mesh well.


Remember, its not like theyll go into hibernation if it ever drops below 22C, but im not one for taking risks and my boy likes the warmth


----------



## hufflepuff_hedgehog (Oct 7, 2018)

ok, thanks for replying. I don't actually know what hedgehog I am going to get yet, but thanks for letting me know about the african pigmy. Whichever type of hedgehog I get, I will do my research for it preferred temperature, again, thanks for telling me about that as well.
I do have a changeable heating in the house so i would be able to give the hedgie its suitable temperature.


----------



## Kaito the Hedgehog (Oct 11, 2018)

What do you mean by changeable heating? The less fluctuations; the better. im 100% always between 23C & 24C


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

A wild Hedgehog in England doesnt have as such a preferred temperature, obviously as they are wild they will roll with our weather, though you’d have to keep an eye on its weight when its getting to winter as they need to be at least 650g to hibernate.
If your getting a wild one go to an animal rescue centre and talk to them they will be able to give loads of advice and you may even be able to get them to realse one back to your garden if its a safe place for them

An African pygmy hedgehog as Katio said they tend to like 22-28C
But some hedgehogs think 22 is too cold and others think 22 is perfect it all depends on the hedgehog. Mine prefers 26-27 but doesnt mind 28 anything after its too hot.
Obviously they like it staying steady at one temperature and CANT hibernate.


----------



## hufflepuff_hedgehog (Oct 7, 2018)

ok, yes I see what you mean. By changeable heating, I just meant heating where you can turn the temperature up and down. I will definitely research some hedgehog rescue centres and look up some info about the hedgehog I want, then decide if I am going to have it indoor or out.

Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## HedgieHugger7 (Aug 29, 2017)

Please advise if you intend to have an African Pygmy Hedgehog or not. This is the only type which can be legally domesticated, and should NOT be kept outside.


----------



## HedgieHugger7 (Aug 29, 2017)

(The type in your profile picture is an APH, if that helps.)


----------



## Kaito the Hedgehog (Oct 11, 2018)

To be technical...... Despite the European Hedgehog protected by law, if you have him/her outside permanently, you can claim that he is still in the wild, therefore not breaching the law. You just happened to have built an entire enclosure for him, feed, play & attend to everyone of his/her needs


----------



## Yukidama's mama (Apr 4, 2017)

If getting an APH you must keep it inside and regulate it's temperature. I'm from the UK but live in Japan now and the UK is not warm enough (despite the heat waves you get, the average temps are too cold).

22.5C is the absolute minimum (I don't let my boys cage go below 23.5C). Just to clarify, if the cage does drop below 22C they CAN and most likely WILL attempt hibernation but will not survive it. You have to intervene as soon as you notice them trying and slowly warm them back up using your body heat only. Hibernation attempts can damage their health so best to avoid it from happening at all by keeping the temperature of their cage at the correct temp and monitor ~ you can do this by using a thermometer inside the cage and buying a heat setup like a CHE and reptile thermostat to control it.

Wild european hedgehogs in UK are illegal to own. You shouldn't interact with it. You can provide water and food and even buy nesting houses that you leave in your garden and if it happens to come along it can use them but only do this if it is safe to do so. You've already mentioned before you have an indoor/outdoor cat so tempting a wild hedgehog to come into your garden is putting it at danger of being attacked by your cat.

You'd be better to get an actual pet hedgehog like the APH and keep it inside your house in an enclosed cage. You seem really keen to have a pet and you can bond with an APH and give it all your care and the care it needs. Just make sure you have the financials to do it and if a minor your parents are on board (will help pay vet bills and for the setup etc) as they can be costly.

This forum has lots of information you can read to help get you prepared and learn everything that goes into caring for an APH 
Just go to the forum tab and you'll see catergories you can click on and read pinned notes on each one. https://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/index.php


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

There is something you can do to legally look after wild hedgehogs. But would have to talk to a hedgehog rescue centre about that one. But yes otherwise a wild hedgehog as a pet is illegal. 
And even going through a rescue centre you dont bond with them (as I told you on a differnt post) theres someone who lives near me and she looks after wild hedgehog (she is part of a rescue centre and is certified to do so shes also the person that is contacted in our area for any injured and now underweight hedgehogs) though she loves them she never gets to keep them and they are always put back into the wild. 

African pgymy hedgehogs are better, as they are a pet, you need to bond with them, and its more fun to watch them and you always see them. I think a aph would be the better option if you have the time and money for all their needs.


----------



## hufflepuff_hedgehog (Oct 7, 2018)

ok, thanks for the info. I think i will definitely get an APH if others are illegal in the UK. I will try look out for cage heaters, I didn't know there was such a thing??

But anyway thanks so much for the help I will have a look at the forums.


----------

